# Coyotes with Air Rifles



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/marauder_25.html

This link goes to an article on the new .25 Calibre Marauder. Much of the information on taking animals bigger than racoons, skunks and the like will apply to any number of Air Rifles.

Shot placement with air rifles, as many have posted here, is paramount. Hit the animals all you want but if you don't hit them in the right spot most air rifles don't carry enough foot pounds of energy to drop the animal. Big Bore air rifles solve this but most of us won't be traveling around with .45 and .50 Calibre air rifles. Just too specialized to nail blackbirds and small game.

Not everyone agrees with Chapman on all things but the guy hunts with air rifles a lot and his information is worth reading, agree or not. The information might help some in making the decision as to what calibre they want in their next rifle.


----------

